# Anyone want to represent consumers at the European level?



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jul 2015)

*Call for expression of interest regarding the replacement of two members of the EBA Banking Stakeholder Group in the category of consumers*

*The European Banking Authority (EBA) launches today a Call for expression of interest to replace two members of its Banking Stakeholder Group (BSG) in the category of consumers. *

The BSG has been established to help facilitate the EBA's consultation with stakeholders.  The BSG is composed of 30 individuals appointed to represent in balanced proportions credit and investment institutions operating in the EU, their employees' representatives as well as consumers, users of banking services and representatives of SME.

Members of the BSG serve for a period of two and a half years.

*Application process*

The ‘Call for expressions of interest' to replace the two BSG members is open to candidates representing stakeholders in the category of consumers across the European Union. The deadline for application is *6 August 2015, 23:59 GMT.*


----------

